# Any JUNGLISTS! here @ RIU



## Xub420 (Aug 22, 2012)

Givin a shout to all HARDCORE JUNGLISTS throwing amen riddims [video=youtube_share;Soe5UkKZN08]http://youtu.be/Soe5UkKZN08[/video]


----------



## beardo (Aug 22, 2012)

[youtube]TUsr7S8eg7U[/youtube]


----------



## Xub420 (Aug 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;R9Z9Alr5NWc]http://youtu.be/R9Z9Alr5NWc[/video]
Recognize "ricky" from what movie?


----------



## beardo (Aug 22, 2012)

[youtube]fgGJdgseU5o[/youtube]


----------



## Xub420 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hell yeah Beardo! Jeru was the shit! Fools dont spit like that nomo!


----------



## beardo (Aug 22, 2012)

Xub420 said:


> Hell yeah Beardo! Jeru was the shit! Fools dont spit like that nomo!


Hell yeah, that was real hip hop- Most people don't even know about him...
Oh and I think this is the Jungle you were looking for..
[youtube]Se1aJLTJACc[/youtube]


----------



## Xub420 (Aug 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;LsFTYsicnKc]http://youtu.be/LsFTYsicnKc[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Aug 22, 2012)

beardo said:


> Hell yeah, that was real hip hop- Most people don't even know about him...
> Oh and I think this is the Jungle you were looking for..


YEPS! DJ R.A.W. is the Jungle God of the West Coast! I DJ'd before him a couple times in the nineties. He is known more nowadays as 6Blocc and makes Dubstep. His Dubstep is badass too. (Im not really big on dubstep).
http://soundcloud.com/digital6/cheech-n-chong-mexican


----------



## beardo (Aug 22, 2012)

Xub420 said:


> YEPS! DJ R.A.W. is the Jungle God of the West Coast! I DJ'd before him a couple times in the nineties. He is known more nowadays as 6Blocc and makes Dubstep. His Dubstep is badass too. (Im not really big on dubstep).
> http://soundcloud.com/digital6/cheech-n-chong-mexican


Do you know who DJ 187 is? He's some chick who used to be a dude, Can you link and 187? I think It's jungle, it was dope.
Can't seem to find any of it.


----------



## Xub420 (Aug 23, 2012)

beardo said:


> Do you know who DJ 187 is? He's some chick who used to be a dude, Can you link and 187? I think It's jungle, it was dope.
> Can't seem to find any of it.


 yep. and apparently related to tupac? 
right here @ discogs:http://www.discogs.com/artist/1.8.7.


----------



## Xub420 (Aug 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;EpqAsx2uTH8]http://youtu.be/EpqAsx2uTH8[/video]


----------



## beardo (Aug 23, 2012)

Xub420 said:


> yep. and apparently related to tupac?
> right here @ discogs:http://www.discogs.com/artist/1.8.7.


Thanks!!!
Couldn"t find it, I wasn't putting the ..."s between the numbers- 1.8.7."s some of the best shit I've ever heard.
[youtube]Heg52xUMo94[/youtube]


----------



## Xub420 (Aug 23, 2012)

Good Tune right there Beardo! I prob would a never look her up! Trip out, I didnt realize how involved 187 was into jungle.


----------



## Xub420 (Aug 23, 2012)

Gotta give it up for *Slipknot* starting off with a true *Amen Jungle Break!
[video=youtube_share;LiU2cuZCQBY]http://youtu.be/LiU2cuZCQBY[/video]*!


----------



## Xub420 (Aug 29, 2012)

ALL GANJA MON!
[video=youtube_share;o9pBe3AyeOo]http://youtu.be/o9pBe3AyeOo[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Sep 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;UXTV1RGN-tg]http://youtu.be/UXTV1RGN-tg[/video]


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Sep 5, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;K8X9EsSYD9k]http://youtu.be/K8X9EsSYD9k[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Sep 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;tSGmmASfgZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSGmmASfgZM&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLD22ED1F8E 7F15E14[/video]


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Sep 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;YcDgitoU_b8]http://youtu.be/YcDgitoU_b8[/video]

_*SOWND BOI!!*_


----------



## Xub420 (Sep 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;kp4mEG3PMWQ]http://youtu.be/kp4mEG3PMWQ[/video]
Bring that Beat BACK!


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Sep 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;1_lBzkx7SFA]http://youtu.be/1_lBzkx7SFA[/video]
_*MASHUP*_


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 4, 2012)

How about Ak1200!? im looking over at my cd's by them/him right now. fully automatic is a classic![video=youtube;s2sFDVOdFvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2sFDVOdFvk[/video] there is hope!


----------



## Xub420 (Oct 11, 2012)

RARE? Classic? BOOOOM!
[video=youtube;oSnl78ehTak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSnl78ehTak&amp;list=PL111710D5CBDC6E01&amp;index= 14&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Oct 16, 2012)

dis wan.. 
[video=youtube;6LmJWaPL178]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LmJWaPL178&amp;feature=colike[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Oct 17, 2012)

On the deeper side!
[video=youtube_share;NuSwsOBpsTQ]http://youtu.be/NuSwsOBpsTQ[/video]


----------



## HeartlandHank (Oct 17, 2012)

I got the Tarzan and Jane of Jungle. Just swang in on the vine this mornin'.
[video=youtube;3zlQYQ0ecA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zlQYQ0ecA4[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Oct 22, 2012)

INNA CHURCH TIMEE!
[video=youtube_share;XwFLgBKK6ug]http://youtu.be/XwFLgBKK6ug[/video]


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Nov 23, 2012)

http://youtu.be/6cfd97YHWr8TICKA TICKA TOCK A TICK TICKA TICK TOCK


----------



## Derple (Nov 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6f7AnB9W5M


----------



## Xub420 (Nov 28, 2012)

Killah Sound! Soundbwoy a no match fi demma Champion Tune!
[video=youtube_share;eeD530GlgaY]http://youtu.be/eeD530GlgaY[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Dec 11, 2012)

STILL NUMBA ONE!
[video=youtube;2A7HgL_qcNE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A7HgL_qcNE[/video]


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;l2KZoWLot0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2KZoWLot0g[/video]


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;bi9UIzsofM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bi9UIzsofM0[/video]


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;PV2ePCxXIFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV2ePCxXIFQ[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Dec 31, 2012)

some new R.A.W. goin by dj Skanx nowadays......Repping Los Angeles 140Junglism!
[video=youtube;WM3U_hXhrgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM3U_hXhrgQ[/video]


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Dec 31, 2012)

the shit...
[video=youtube;Ux50DPAcVyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux50DPAcVyQ[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Dec 31, 2012)

HEY SENOR! that track is WICKED MAN! Bassline rollin along demma wicked snares! BOH!


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jan 1, 2013)

senorbrownwater said:


> the shit...
> [video=youtube;ux50dpacvyq]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux50dpacvyq[/video]


brock out!!


----------



## Xub420 (Jan 4, 2013)

hold up!!!HardCORE STYLE fi demma B-Boy!
[video=youtube;uzqOl9z17lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzqOl9z17lw[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Jan 7, 2013)

R.A.W. at it again versing himself! HA!
[video]https://soundcloud.com/comphusion/6blocc-declassified-dubs-mix[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Jan 28, 2013)

way classic...gotta love dem white labels!
[video=youtube;LqmvuwKw94A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqmvuwKw94A[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Feb 18, 2013)

PULL UP! Cheeba Smokah!
[video=youtube;fTwxQMB93Ac]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTwxQMB93Ac[/video]


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Mar 2, 2013)

dis wan actually worth signing in for restepkt
[video=youtube_share;u6wz1YxQs3s]http://youtu.be/u6wz1YxQs3s[/video]
bless..


----------



## Xub420 (Apr 6, 2013)

On the HARDER side!
[video=youtube;46uXbRuoCoQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46uXbRuoCoQ[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (May 10, 2013)

Killing MASHHH up de place!
[video=youtube_share;ZhPow5bf6PI]http://youtu.be/ZhPow5bf6PI[/video]


----------



## thekaos (May 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyxNnnmD01M&feature=share&list=PL9F07544154E5881D


----------



## Mr Minger (May 29, 2013)

beardo said:


> Hell yeah, that was real hip hop- Most people don't even know about him...
> Oh and I think this is the Jungle you were looking for..
> [youtube]Se1aJLTJACc[/youtube]


 Love it... 1999? y2k tunes in the UK.


----------



## Xub420 (Jun 12, 2013)

FRESSSHHHHHH!
[video=youtube_share;xDGgqxanfE8]http://youtu.be/xDGgqxanfE8[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 10, 2013)

new tune....bringing back the breakage....BOH!
[video=youtube_share;XSmGwHiMyf0]http://youtu.be/XSmGwHiMyf0[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Sep 25, 2013)

PINGU STYLEE!
[video=youtube_share;qU3RbFb7rZQ]http://youtu.be/qU3RbFb7rZQ[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Sep 26, 2013)

RIVET! RIVET! FROGMAHN!
[video=youtube_share;fpoIV2eIUU4]http://youtu.be/fpoIV2eIUU4[/video]


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 27, 2013)

Dirty DnB all Day!
[video=youtube;BwoaCKfqcxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwoaCKfqcxQ[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Oct 11, 2013)

Keep the Flame a BURN CHOON!
[video=youtube_share;e7nMTodTfaQ]http://youtu.be/e7nMTodTfaQ[/video]


----------

